# Looking for some good, simple dutch oven recipes.



## kablitz (Jan 19, 2016)

What is your favorite? My old favorites lasagna, enchilada casserole and brownies are still awesome, just looking for some new ideas.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

My sister made a French Toast casserole at her house and it was a big hit so I went online and found a few recipes, compared them, found them all to be very similar, and wrote up an abbreviated and DO adapted version which I should have saved. It is simple and best if assembled the night before which is perfect. Cinnamon, sugar, maple syrup, yum!


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have put some recipes on our website. Pretty much all are 1 pot meals and some are DO specific:

Downloads - Down River Equipment Company

Breakfast Recipes - Down River Equipment Company

Dinner Recipes - Down River Equipment Company

Desert Recipes - Down River Equipment Company


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

google cee dub dutch oven for his home page

he has 6 books that cover several hundred recipes for just about anything you want to cook, plus techniques and stories about middle fork area too boot.


----------



## Elvez (Mar 29, 2005)

*Chile Verde*

You can go simple or complicated. Some sauteed onion, garlic, pepper; some pork and enchilada sauce; couple tortillas. Bitchin.


You know what's also fun? A dump cake, where you put in a jar of pie filling and then a box of cake mix and some butter. Super bitchin.


----------



## raftwench (Jun 8, 2016)

I second the dump cake suggestion. Monkey bread made with canned biscuits is always a hit with the kiddos. Scalloped potatoes are yummy, beef stroganoff is easy. Mmmm... I'm hungry


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

On a whim I once diced up a Scanga Suprasella and used it to liberally season the DO while I pre heated it prior to building up the lasagna. I didn't bother removing the sausage before baking it and the bottom noodle layer cooked into the most scrumptious golden crispy layer of lasagna yumminess that any of the group had ever eaten. Kinda learned that trick by accident. Temp control around the DO is critical to avoid burning the crust.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Barbecued Chicken; sear the chicken, toss it in the dutch oven, add your favorite barbecue sauce, and stand back.
Lemon pound cake; use the mix of your choice, pay close attention to the heat variation.
Upside Down pineapple cake (or whatever fruit pulls your oar); angel food cake mix; prep, dump, add fruit on top, and pay close attention to the heat.

No need to get complicated; it takes away from leisure time in camp.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Add to dutchie: can of peaches w/syrup, box of white cake mix, can of sprite. Cook.


----------



## kablitz (Jan 19, 2016)

*Thanks!*



Elvez said:


> You can go simple or complicated. Some sauteed onion, garlic, pepper; some pork and enchilada sauce; couple tortillas. Bitchin.
> 
> 
> You know what's also fun? A dump cake, where you put in a jar of pie filling and then a box of cake mix and some butter. Super bitchin.


Gonna try this dump cake tonight!


----------



## kablitz (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh my gosh yum.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

kablitz said:


> Gonna try this dump cake tonight!


Here's a hint for that dump cake........change out the oil or butter called for in the cake mix......... for sour cream.....


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

I was really digging blueberry muffin cake in the morning this summer. Box mix, very quick.
We did sausage/rice stuffed peppers with other veggies, that was a hit!
Mexican lasagna was an experiment that worked out great.
Chicken, rice, broccoli, cheese casserole is a good change.
Corn bread for you chili is a nice touch too!


----------



## kablitz (Jan 19, 2016)

kablitz said:


> Gonna try this dump cake tonight!


Served it to some guests this weekend to rave reviews. The Sprite is a cool addition. Perfect texture. Also great as coffee cake the next morning!


----------



## mountaingirlscout (Jul 22, 2015)

We make breakfasts and dinners in our DO. 

Breakfast casserole: Line the bottom with ready-made (pop-tube) biscuits and top with a mixture of eggs, sausage, veggies. Top with cheese and bake. 

Dinner: whole pork shoulder or chicken, onions, potatoes, carrots, rosemary & basil, salt to taste, add some butter. Roast!


SD


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Stacked Chicken Enchiladas
From bottom up stack Green Ench sauce, Cooked chicken, beans, peppers, sour cream, cheddar, torts, etc. repeat until full. Cook until done, let it cool a little so it sets up and serve in pie slices.
A technique I learned from El Flaco is to line the DO with Wax paper at home first, build the dish and freeze. Then take the frozen Enchiladas out of the DO and keep it in the cooler, Put it back in the DO at suppertime and cook it up.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Some great ideas and techniques here!
One of mine that seems to be the reason that I continue to invited on trips is sausage gravy and biscuits.
This can be dinner of breakfast.
I make the gravy at home (modified interweb receipe, hint: add a little bacon and maple syrup). Vacuum seal and freeze.
These frozen gravy bombs keep yer cooler cool. 
When it's time to eat, line the DO with parchment paper, stack yer pop/open biscuits with a layer of spray on lube between layers. Boil in bag yer gravy. Burn the paper bowls in the fire, use yer clean boiled water for dishes. Wait, there are no dishes, use it to clean up yer stinky SO so you can have some hot tent sex.
Drop mic...


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

No stir Cherry chocolate fudge cake. Chocolate cake mix. 1 can of Sprite. Can of pie cherry filling. In that order. Super nummy.


----------

